# how do i make



## ilovebeaniekids (May 22, 2009)

Hello everyone i have so many questions lol hehe here is one how do i make  
lavender infused water ? is it just lavender soaking in water hmmmm


----------



## mamaT (May 23, 2009)

Yep, that's pretty much the way it's done.  I use a quart jar and but about 1 cup of lavender buds in it.  Shake it a couple times a day for about 5 to 7 days then strain.  If you don't use all of it after straining, refrigerate what's left because it will mold.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

What are you using the lavender infused water for? I'm intrigued. I'm not sure of the properties or if they'd survive the lye. Please educuate me.


----------



## Lindy (Jun 15, 2009)

Jody made a soap using Lavender Infused Oil and it was absolutely lovely!  The scent was fabulous and a very pretty colour....

I need to go out and harvest my Lavender.....


----------

